# Community's Sucuri Website Firewall Blocking posts



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

I keep getting the following pop up error screen whenever I try to post about a problem I'm having with KMTTG.

There's no code in the post but I did insert, link, and attach a couple jpg images.

I switched to my mobile phone to make this post about the problem, and have removed all formatting.

--Begin Plain Text Error Details--
Access Denied - Sucuri Website Firewall

If you are the site owner (or you manage this site), please whitelist your IP or if you think this block is an error please open a support ticket and make sure to include the block details (displayed in the box below), so we can assist you in troubleshooting the issue.

Block details:

Your IP: [REDACTED]
URL:

www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/new-program-for-1-step-ttg-downloads-decryption-encoding-kmttg.387725/add-reply

Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/60.0.3112.90 Safari/537.36
Block ID: RCE011
Block reason: Exploit attempt denied.
Time: Mon Aug 7 13:05:41 2017
Server ID: 11009
---End Plain Text Error Details---

I did redact my public IP above because I'd prefer that not be in a thread but it's just my basic IP from my ISP COX. No VPN, etc.

Anyone able to help fix this? Looks like a site admin needs to make a change.

Thanks,

-J


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Message me the IP that's problematic and we can see if it's blocked for some reason.


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Mike. Just sent over a PM with my ip and the net range for Cox.

-J


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I get blocked ever so often and I think the word SELECT is blocked


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I am now getting hit with the sucuri pop up that won't let me post to threads.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

How did you post here?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm having the select problem. First time. This post was affected, but I changed the s-word to choose and could post it. Every time I tried the s-word the Securi firewall popup appeared.

post -> Time to jump ship?

select works here and on that thread after exiting TCF and returning.

I tried to enter text in that popup and it took me to a login screen.

BTW, I think the Securi popup happened when the automatic draft save kicked in. When I came back only part of my post had been saved, up until the word select.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Getting Securi popup trying to reply to this thread:

20.7.4.RC29

It partially saves the content of the attempted post.

edit: Firefox 59.0.2

edit #2: I had just opened a new tab to view a Tivo support page, this one, dunno if the two events are connected but afaik I've never looked at those support pages before and never had the Securi popup before.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------

